
JQuery Gantt editor - new release - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2013/01/28/jquery-gantt-editor-include-today/
======
jacques_chester
I'm working on something related. The way that a Work Breakdown Structure is
part-table, part-tree has been enormously frustrating.

I've been tussling with drag-and-drop for days. Have you managed that or am I
doomed to continue wandering in the wilderness?

~~~
robicch
you can d&d tasks for enlarge/move, but, for now, not for create dependencies

------
y0ghur7_xxx
Awesome work Roberto. Thanks for letting us use your work.

~~~
robicch
It's a pleasure!

